# Аппарат Витафон



## Семен (31 Авг 2010)

Поделитесь мнением, тов. спецы, описано все здорово и вроде бы так и должно быть с точки зрения физики, а как с медицинской  

вот ссылка, где описываются его свойства..
*******


----------



## nuwa (31 Авг 2010)

Семен написал(а):


> вот ссылка, где описываются его свойства..
> *******


По этой ссылке нет свойств, описывающих аппарат, а только лишь рекламные отзывы "пользователей".

Впрочем, всё можно найти через поисковики интернета.


----------



## Семен (1 Сен 2010)

да, через поиск конечно же нашел ссылку, человек сам "ковырял" его..
http://www.gepatit.org/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=646
но вопрос к специалистам, применял ли кто-нибудь его в своей практике, и действительно ли это так и долдно работать при остеохандрозе ( у самого имеется, 30 лет же уже ). 

Аппарат , конечно, стоит не дорого, но стоит-ли заморачиваться и не будет ли хуже  вот в чем вопрос...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Сен 2010)

Невозможно ответить.
Необходимых исследований нет, а мнение пациентов и отдельных врачей не является окончательным.


----------



## Семен (1 Сен 2010)

Значит отзывы либо "реклама" откровенная, либо субъективно все или действительно помогает....

И все-таки, с медицинской точки зрения (по физике мне все понятно), должен "работать" прибор или все-таки реклама. 

Хотя бы субъективное мнение, которое не обязывает ни к чему, такое как..
-Я бы не стал этого делать
или
-Пробуйте, хуже не будет
или
-Должно помочь, но не понимаю как, факт есть факт.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Сен 2010)

Пробуйте, хуже не будет.aiwan


----------



## Семен (1 Сен 2010)

Спасибо  
Будем пробывать, отпишусь конечно же, как приобрету его, хотя мои проблемки (протрузии до 3мм) вообще мизер, по сравнению с тем что тут у людей происходит, но себя "запускать" не люблю. 

В общем благодарю good


----------



## олегз (25 Дек 2010)

Имеется дома витафон, когда начались проблемы (грыжа Л5-С1) активно использовал его, но тем не менее все закончилось операцией. После операции пол года ежедневно использовал, но тем не менее сейчас повторная грыжа на том же месте + 5мм Л4-Л5 . Таким образом полагаться на него как на панацею  не стоит, возмозно какой-то эффект и есть, может без него все было бы еще хуже... незнаю.


----------



## Troshah (18 Фев 2011)

Я какая-то перепуганная, но таким бы точно не лечилась, какое-то оно ненадежное на первый взгляд. Лучше к традиционным методам лечения прибегнуть.


----------



## Ulysses65 (28 Янв 2012)

Мне не помог


----------



## Mastif13 (30 Янв 2012)

Семен написал(а):


> Поделитесь мнением, тов. спецы, описано все здорово и вроде бы так и должно быть с точки зрения физики, а как с медицинской


 
Здравствуйте! Не являюсь специалистом в этой области, но исходя из жизненного опыта, при правильном применении Витафон  и ещё многие аппараты похожего типа дают положительный эффект , но через месяц-два организм привыкает к их воздействию и эффективность падает и стремится к нулю...


----------



## abelar (30 Янв 2012)

Mastif13 написал(а):


> ! Не являюсь специалистом в этой области, но исходя из жизненного опыта, при правильном применении Витафон и ещё многие аппараты похожего типа дают положительный эффект , но через месяц-два организм привыкает к их воздействию и эффективность падает и стремится к нулю...


Прошу Вашего разрешения использовать этот эпистолярный шедевр ( с заменой слова "витафон" на " х...знает что...") в прениях законодательного собрания Санкт Петербурга.
Это Бэст! Формидабль!Фантастишь! Лучше не скажешь!МЕГА КЛАСС! От начала:..."не являюсь специалистом"...,до конца:"...стремится к нулю"...
"*Я-плакаль*"(С)
Чубайсу с нанотехнологиями - привет!


----------



## Mastif13 (15 Фев 2012)

abelar написал(а):


> Прошу Вашего разрешения
> Лучше не скажешь!МЕГА КЛАСС! От начала:..."не являюсь специалистом"...


 
Высказал своё мнение на том основании, что четверо моих знакомых в разное время купили этот аппарат и высказывались о нём с восторгом. Но через некоторое время эти устройства оказались заброшенными и больше не доставались с дальних полок, несмотря на то, что болезни из за которых они покупались не ушли и облегчение было только временным.


----------



## rukman (13 Июл 2012)

Витафон - это выброшенные деньги на ветер. Совсем не помогает, так что найдите другое применение своим деньгам


----------



## Andrey108 (26 Фев 2013)

возможно эта вибрация которую он создает просто не доходит до диска, помойму она до 3 см распространяется по ткани только, а до диска надо чтоб сантиметров на 8 шла


----------



## Uleys (27 Фев 2013)

Andrey108 написал(а):


> возможно эта вибрация которую он создает просто не доходит до диска, помойму она до 3 см распространяется по ткани только, а до диска надо чтоб сантиметров на 8 шла


Да диск дрожит уже от одного упоминания о Витафоне


----------



## Шишкин АП (10 Апр 2013)

Уважаемые форумчане!Хотите верьте,хотите нет-Я пользуюсь аппаратом более 12(!) лет. В своё время купил от безисходности--=массаж стоил тогда 500 руб и аппарат тоже 500...У меня застарелый РАДИКУЛИТ(остеохондроз). Рискнул,купил...Эффект ПОЧУВСТВОВАЛ практически после первого же применения---РЕАЛЬНО стихла боль. Через несколько сеансов РЕАЛЬНОЕ улучшение---сам еле поверил. С тех пор Витафон всегда при мне. Единственное неудобство--большая трата времени...Сеанс занимает около 40 минут. Был случай,когда понадобилось убрать опухоль на лице после случайного падения большого ключа(чтобы синяка не было) ---не поверите--ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ! За три применения по схеме ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ! ОПУХОЛЬ пропала!!! И фингала не было! Я не рекламирую аппарат---мне лично помогает и ладно.Радикулит же тот: как почувствую приближение обострения ("КОЛЛЕГИ" знают этот момент)---СРАЗУ применяю---и ни разу аппарат меня не подвёл,выручает хорошо. Насчёт других болезней толком сказать не могу---практически не применял.Ешё один"эффект"--засыпаю под эту музыку...приходится домашних просить,чтобы выключили своевременно.


----------



## Дубовский (22 Май 2013)

Добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, помогает ли аппарат "Витафон" - виброакустический при грудном и поясничном остеохондрозе?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Май 2013)

Возможно.
Никто не изучал насколько процентов, но воздействие обладает некоторым обезболивающим и сосудорасширяющим эффектом, что может оказать некоторую помощь при описанных проявлениях.
Ключевые слова-возможно, некоторую.


----------



## Темная Лошадка (13 Июл 2013)

Это все развод на деньги)


----------



## Traktorist (18 Авг 2013)

Темная Лошадка написал(а):


> Это все развод на деньги)


 
не согласен.
мне этот прибор очень помогал при лечении гайморита. как только нос заклыдывало (так что дышать только ртом мог), то на первых же минутах использования прибора нос начинал дышать и полностью очищался. 
другое дело, что этот прибор - не панацея для всех людей и от всех болезней.


----------



## Владимир65 (1 Мар 2014)

Здесь вроде никто не пользовался этим прибором.  Мне он неплохо помог. Вышел из острого состояния в первый месяц.  Грыжа Л5 С1  !5 мм. Сейчас уже 7 месяцев пользуюсь. Результат есть. 5 месяцев не пользуюсь обезболивающими. Боли вроде притухли. Думаю может выкарабкаюсь.Если б заново - пошел бы на операцию.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Мар 2014)

Владимир65 написал(а):


> Если б заново - пошел бы на операцию.


А смысл, у Вас ведь Витафон есть...


----------



## Владимир65 (4 Мар 2014)

Я в том плане что опять столько месяцев заново не стал бы ждать. Да и сейчас, когда бывает похуже, думаешь может надо было лучше на операцию. Сейчас состояние тоже не лучшее. Два раза в день надо лежать. Да и тянет низ поясницы особенно к вечеру. Приходится садится отдыхать. Благо что могу сидеть уже. Раньше только на короткое время. В машине мог дольше полулежа. Т.е. пока состояние полуинвалидное - режим, отсутствие тяжестей(жена злится, что сумки ей приходится таскать), не наклоняюсь, поехать куда подальше боюсь.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (5 Мар 2014)

О! Чудо воскресения! 15 лет назад научно доказан плацебо-эффект Витафона. Грубо говоря с тем же эффетом можно радио Маяк слушать, прикладывая динамик к больным местам. Мы уж и забыли про него, а тут такая реклама...


----------



## Владимир65 (5 Мар 2014)

Да ну реклама. Зачем мне живущему в Минске, работающему директором издательства, рекламировать прибор, который производится в Питере? Просто я реально почувствовал что мне помог, особенно на начальном этапе....
И проблема у меня реальная.... Я что псих - придумывать себе болячку и лазить по форуму. Попробую загрузить снимки Июля 2013.Больше пока не делал. Соберусь может в апреле или мае

Это мои снимки:


----------



## Екатерина79 (28 Июн 2014)

Владимиры, молодцы, мы за Вас рады  А может и правда Витафон как-то все же способствовал


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (28 Июн 2014)

*Екатерина79*, ну вот чем же,если только яйца у курей подогревать.


----------



## Екатерина79 (28 Июн 2014)

ЛеонидЛ написал(а):


> *Екатерина79*, ну вот чем же,если только яйца у курей подогревать.


 улучшением кровообращения, а значит заживлением


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (28 Июн 2014)

Наверное Вам виднее.


----------



## Екатерина79 (28 Июн 2014)

Незря ж наша бабушка 72 лет с грыжей бегает и мне показала как она всегда кулочками растирает по бокам грыжи место очень так энергично, в молодости операцию предлагали

Улучшение кровообращения все же скорее ускоряет прцесс заживления


----------



## Анатолий_79 (3 Сен 2014)

Витафон действительно улучшает кровоток. В не запущенных случаях помогает быстрее справиться с болью в пояснице.


----------



## дед (8 Дек 2015)

Здоровья всем и денег боле.
Уважаемые доктора, практики и просто прошедшие свой путь исцеления.Что скажете о ВИТАФОНе. Приобрел, лежит без дела. Кто в курсе, тот поймет. Предписано руководствоваться схемой 13.Но меня смущает точка "М", т.к. в аорте (брюшная полость) нашли тромб (6см. длина;0,7см.высота). Не угробит витафон меня?


La murr написал(а):


> В разделе _Товары для лечения позвоночника_ есть тема об этом приборе - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21348/


Спасибо. Вы очень кстати всегда. Но интересно, мне порекомендовали витафон питерские спецы, вертебрологи. Это что, из серии "каждый кулик свое болото хвалит"?


----------



## La murr (8 Дек 2015)

дед написал(а):


> Но интересно, мне порекомендовали витафон питерские спецы, вертебрологи. Это что, из серии "каждый кулик свое болото хвалит"?


Надеюсь, на Ваш вопрос ответят в этой теме.


----------



## ivdic (31 Окт 2021)

Витафон это микроскопичные динамики которые колеблют воздух а не ткани т.к. вы только их прикладываете. Такие вибрации не способны проникнуть в глубокие слои. Как реальный метод это ударно волновая терапия которая способна проникнуть наглубину разрушать кристаллы солей.. стимулировать связки и.т.д.


----------

